# Bentley / Lexus



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Tomorrow we will be heading to the vet for another AI. Here we go again.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Keeping my fingers, toes, legs and eyes crossed!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, Bob, you can still do all that?! 

Good luck this go-round, Jerry!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Well this breeding will not take place. Bentley is shooting blanks. All is not lost though and the sun will come up in the morning. I'm taking Lexus to breed to Ichilles. This will be a very good breeding as well. Ichilles has over the top drives even more than Bentley. I can live without a Bentley pup but ...........


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Jerry! Best of luck with the Ichilles breeding!


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh, Jerry. I'm so sorry. I know you wanted that Bentley pup. ](*,)


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

So sorry to hear that, Jerry. 
I know you had your heart set on this one.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Very sorry to hear that Jerry, I would have loved to see the litter happen. Does bently have any progeny?


----------



## Rebecca Santana (May 16, 2007)

Jerry I too am sorry because I know how much you were anticipating his pups! I still think you might let the guy try the "natural" approach as you never know LOL...but Ichilles is one of my favorite GSDs...either way I'm happy for the breeding possibilities!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Greg, Yes he does. He has one male that works with a customs dept. and he has a son here named Zuse that belongs to a family. Ufo van Guys Hof is Bentley's cousin and he has frozen semin in California. Bentley's dad and Ufo's mom are litter mates. Ufo's pedigree is on www.pedigreedatabase.com This is always an option though expensive.

Thanks all for your thoughts. I've decided not to breed her this time to Ichilles because I want to get her BH Feb. 16th. She would be fine if I did breed her to Ichilles and her doing the BH but I'll just wait. There's no big hurry now. Our APPDA seminar/trial is Feb. 22-24th and she will be doing something then. She's not one of the dogs that will be showcased for the seminar but I'm sure I'll do something with her.

Thanks all and as I thought the sun did come up this morning. Life goes on.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Bently, did the vet give you any ideas on why this might be happening? Sometimes there are environmental causes, other times there are underlying health issues, that if resolved can result in viable semen again. It might be worth talking to the vet about it.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Kadi, the vet did say that there was blood in the semen. He said that Bentley has a prostrate infection and with antibiotics that should clear up. When it is cleared he said that he may be OK to reproduce. I hope that is all there is to it. I've had my hopes up for a Bentley pup and with even what the vet said I'm expecting the worst but hope for the best. Does that make sence?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I'm expecting the worst but hope for the best

That makes sense. And I would be hoping for the best, I've heard of males who had prostate problems that caused a lack of viable swimmers, who then were fertile after it was cleared up. It's not always the case, but it can definitely effect fertility. May as well hope for the best.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Kadi


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

awww jerry, i AM sorry about this, but keep hoping for the best!! and if/when you do breed Ichilles you make sure and post it, cause i LIKE that dog!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Still hoping for the best! 
You might consider collecting straws on Bently if things clear up.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I started Bentley on his antibiotics today. If it works it will be too late for this breeding but maybe just maybe he'll be ready for the next one.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Kadi, the vet did say that there was blood in the semen. He said that Bentley has a prostrate infection and with antibiotics that should clear up. When it is cleared he said that he may be OK to reproduce. I hope that is all there is to it. I've had my hopes up for a Bentley pup and with even what the vet said I'm expecting the worst but hope for the best. Does that make sence?


We treated one of our males successfully with a homeopathic product prescribed by a holistic veterinarian when he was not responding to antibiotics. He went on to sire a number of litters afterwards. Don't give up hope. Did they do an ultrasound?

Terry Fisk


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Terry no ultrasound was done.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Jerry - breed Lexus to Ichilles.... 

clear Bentley up, then breed him to Reba.... 

then keep puppies from each of those litters and breed those to each other... super GSDs!!

and now I have planned out the next five years of breedings for y'all!! No need to thank me :wink:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Amber that's sort of the plan. Lexus' next heat will be bred to Bentley, If all works out right. If not she WILL BE bred to Ichillies. If Bentley won't be able to breed to Reba then we'll have to come up with plan "C". Ichilles will make a nice mate to Reba too, Very much so. Bentley has a son in Augusta named Zeus, I can use him to breed back to Lexus.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Jerry~
Sorry to hear about Bentley, I wish you luck. I do like Achilles though.


----------



## steven nelson (Jan 10, 2008)

Why don't you do it yourself?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

steven nelson said:


> Why don't you do it yourself?


i swear, i am NOT going to go there, no i won't, i won't, i WILL NOT (isn't there a "choking oneself" smilie here???). <choke> gotta go...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Me neither and they are my dogs.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Me neither and they are my dogs.


When I first read that post, I thought the same thing. Then I went to the posters history. He was referring to artificial insemination... I think. #-o


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

MAN! I've got a visual of some REALLY butt ugly puppies!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob you don't know me that well ( Flip Wilson ).

I have done an AI myself with no luck. I wanted to leave that to the professionals to better my chances. Playing the odds.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The devil made me do it! :grin:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Man guys, even Ray Charles could have seen what Steven meant. #-o


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> Man guys, even Ray Charles could have seen what Steven meant. #-o


oh i just don't THINK so!!  if he woulda heard the conversation, he woulda reacted just like everyone else   (except YOU  :-\" )


----------

